# Ecran plat, lequel choisir  !



## moilui68 (25 Mars 2004)

Bonjour, je suis étudiant SRC et j'ai sur mon lieu d'etude un PowerBook 12". Travaillant sur des logiciels type photoshop ou autres softwares avec plusieurs palettes j'aimerais investir dans un écran secondaire pour avoir plus de surface de travail. J'ai pensé qu'un écran plat 17" pourrait bien faire l'affaire en mode étendu avec mon 12" !
Si j'avais les moyens je ne poserais meme pas la question sur ce forum et j'acheterais un Studio Display d'Apple ! Mais bon vu le prix...
Donc avez vous des idées sur un écran qui a un bon rapport qualité/prix. C'est un écran qui me servira pour du boulot, donc je ne veux pas non plus un bas de gamme ! lol !

J'ai vu sur MacGeneration que ViewSonic a sorti le VE710, un 17" à 490$... je ne sais pas du tt ce qu'il vaut mais niveau du prix ca m'irai mieux que les 836 euros du Studio Display d'Apple avec l'adaptateur DVI/ADC qui coute encore une centaine d'euros !...

en résumé : avez vous des conseils d'achat d'écran plat 17" (ou autres tailles si intéressant) avec un bon rapport qualité/prix ?? 

merci beaucoup @pluche


----------



## JPTK (25 Mars 2004)

Le mien, il est parfait et il est pas trop cher. (17 TFT Formac gallery).
PAs de rémanence, un angle de vision excellent en verticale comme à l'horizontal, un très bon contraste et une très bonne luminosité.
Sinon, moins chers, il y a les acer qui sont biens apparemment, les sony également.
Beaucoup de sujet sur les écrans TFT, fais une petite recherche tu verras.


----------



## Dark Templar (26 Mars 2004)

Moi je sui très content  du mien, qui possède un super angle de vision 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.
Sinon, regarde ce comparatif de Tom's Hardware.


----------



## Marcant (26 Mars 2004)

Par rapport à ton budget je te conseille l' Hercules ...


----------



## moilui68 (27 Mars 2004)

merci pour vos réponses !
C'est quoi l'Hercule ! je ne connais pas du tt cette marque ! l'avez vous déja testé ?


----------



## Marcant (27 Mars 2004)

Ce sont des très bons écrans, je compte m'en acheter un. Un ami a le 17"...bonne définition...esthétique !


----------



## decoris (27 Mars 2004)

pour le meilleur prix je te conseille l'ACER AL707, le mien. il est très lumineux, n'a aucune rémanence, et les couleurs me semble très fidèles (j'ai pas de CRT à coté, mais je n'ai jamais été choqué par une photo). et tu peux le trouver pour environ 350....

sinon ils font également des multimedia (AL717), qui sont un peu plus cher (400, 450) mais qui ont de sports usb, des HP, etc..


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2004)

aujourd'hui, j'ai vu un super écran 21" plat...

un Barco avec auto-calibration... si quelqu'un a 5000 à donner à un jeune photographe plein d'avenir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










sinon, en plus bas de gamme, j'ai un samsung syncmaster 152s et j'ai vu ce que donne les autres de la même gamme : bah c'est sympa.


----------



## FANREM (28 Mars 2004)

Dans l'ordinateur individuel de Nov 03 Test de 18 ecrans 17"
Meilleur choix pour :

- une utilisation polyvalente
Bon Choix : ViewSonic VP 17B
Meilleur R Q/P : LG Flatron L1715S

- Arts graphiques
Bon Choix : Eizo FlexScan L567
Meilleur R Q/P : ADI MicroScan A715

- un usage public
Bon Choix : Samsung 171P
Meilleur R Q/P : Acer AL718

- La video
Bon Choix : Samsung 172 W

- la Television
Bon Choix : WiewSonic VE700


----------



## Alexiel (7 Avril 2004)

Bonjour à tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Etant un futur utilisateur mac, je viens vous demander un petit peu d'aide... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je vais donc bientôt m'offrir un petit G5, et j'aimerais beaucoup m'offrir également un bon ecran, mais pas trop cher etant donné le cout du G5 (budget assez serré) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'hesite donc entre ces deux modeles : 

Le *Formac 17 Proslim Silver * et le * Nec Multisync LCD 1760*

Les prix sont assez équivalents à quelques euros près...

Je ne sais pas le quel choisir.

Sachant que je suis un jeune webdesigner idépendant qui souhaite travailler dans de bonnes conditions (couleurs précisent, bonne luminosité, bon contraste), sans trop percer ma bourse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En vous remerciant d'avance


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Avril 2004)

Tu peux déjà lire ce sujet.
Au niveau rendu des couleurs, angle de vision, luminosité, contraste le Philips que j'utilise est excellent, mais par contre son temps de réponse est mauvais, donc à déconseiller si tu joue (moi ça me gêne pas, sauf si je bouge super vite dans Max Payne, mais dans ce cas je bouge trop vite pour pouvoir viser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## Marcant (7 Avril 2004)

Les écrans  Hercules  sont très bien !


----------



## Alexiel (8 Avril 2004)

Merci pour vos réponses 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



je pense que je vais me tourner vers le Nec, les écran réellement hauts de gamme coutant... légèrement trop cher...
Enfin bon, d'ici quelques temps je ferait l'achat f'un deuxièmme écran, donc je saurais me souvenir des conseils et des tests interressants que j'ai lu.
Merci encore


----------



## Aurelien_ (6 Mai 2004)

Bonjour à tous, 
j'aimerai des conseil sur les écrans plats 17": 
Il me semble que l'écran d'Apple est très cher, non?

Si vous pourriez me conseiller en fonction de ceux que vous utilisez/connaissez, surtout au point de vue rapport qualité/prix, ce serait sympa...

J'aimerais aussi des informations sur les differentes formes de connectiques: qu'est-ce que le VGA, le DVI? Qu'est ce qui est compatible Mac, qui ne l'est pas...?

Merci d'avance...


----------



## JPTK (6 Mai 2004)

Tout est compatible mac, DVI, VGA et ADC (ce dernier c'est apple only, alimentation + USB + vidéo dans un seul cable).
Après ça dépend de ta carte graphique, la mienne propose DVI et ADC je crois.

Le 17 apple est à proscrire car il est obsolète et très cher. Dans les beaux écrans et en plus de très bonnes qualités, tu as le formac gallery oxygen 17 pouces TFT, tu le trouves à 650 .

Sinon, il y aussi des SONY, des ACER qui sont très bons.

Le plus important, un temps de réponse inférieur ou égale à 25 ms et un angle de vision horizontale et verticale supérieur ou égale à 150 °, et aussi pour le contraste je crois que c'est 400 et la luminosité 200.

Voilà tu as tout, tu peux trouver de bons écrans pour 400 euros à peu près.


----------



## Dark Templar (8 Mai 2004)

Lis ce sujet.


----------



## golf (11 Juin 2004)

Le n° 150 de juin 2004 du magazine *Univers Mac* nous propose, page 64 et suivantes, de découvrir 10 écrans LCD : 

Philips 170C4FS
Nec-Mitsubishi LCD 1701
Sony SDM-HS73P
LG Flatron 1710S
Apple Studio Display 17"
Samsung SyncMaster 172N
Ilyama Prolite  E430 PLE430-B1S
Formac Proscreen 17.950
Viewsonic VE70s
Belinea 10 17 15
Confrontations très intéressantes que je vous engage à lire


----------



## raphael54 (11 Juin 2004)

quelles sont les conclusions?
cela eviter de depenser  6 euros pour les fauchés du mac.
merci


----------



## golf (11 Juin 2004)

raphael54 a dit:
			
		

> quelles sont les conclusions?


Pas question  
Il faut, a minima, respecter le travail des autres


----------



## FANREM (11 Juin 2004)

Tu en as ou trop dit ou pas assez
Maintenant, que tu en as fait saliver certains, il faut lacher un peu plus le morceau


----------



## golf (11 Juin 2004)

Et pourquoi ?!
Tu achètes et tu lis leur excellent boulot


----------



## FANREM (11 Juin 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi ?!
> Tu achètes et tu lis leur excellent boulot


Je l'ai lu le jour de sa sortie    
Pour info,  je suis le meilleur client du kiosque à journaux de ma ville. 
Je leur achète absolument toutes les revues de Hifi, Tv Video &  Informatique, Musique entr'autre (2 par jour au minimum). Il y en a une collection impressionnante dans mon bureau


----------



## golf (12 Juin 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Je l'ai lu le jour de sa sortie


Alors pourquoi tu demandes !
Tu te doutes bien que je ne vais pas déflorer le travail de gens dont c'est le métier et leur source de revenu   

Allez, une petite concession :

Apple Studio Display 17" : ...Mais son prix prohibitif le pénalise Fortement. Préférez lui les modèles de x ou y...


----------



## FANREM (12 Juin 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Alors pourquoi tu demandes !
> Tu te doutes bien que je ne vais pas déflorer le travail de gens dont c'est le métier et leur source de revenu


Je ne demandais pas pour moi   mais il me semblait que d'autres etaient interesses

Je respecte parfaitement ta vision du travail des autres, mais je pense que le magazine étant sorti en kiosque depuis pas mal de temps, _(on en aura certainement un nouveau N° dans 10 j_ ceux qui devaient l'acheter l'ont fait, et les autres ne le feront pas par manque de moyens, d'intérêt ou tout ce que l'on voudra d'autre.
A partir du moment ou tu as lancé le thread, je trouve anormal que tu n'ailles pas un peu plus loin dans le développement du sujet en livrant un peu plus d'infos. De toutes facons, si tu as donné envie a certains de l'acheter, mais permets moi d'en douter sans vouloir t'offenser,  cela ne les détournera pas de leur intention d'achat, et le travail des journalistes sera préservé.

J'irais même plus loin en disant, et au vu de l'excellent test réalisé comme tu le soulignes, que cela peut même envie de répéter cette opération plus réguiièrement et de faire (re)découvrir un magazine a des lecteurs qui s'en étaient peut etre détournés

En conclusion, et a partir du moment ou tu lances le sujet, tu ne peux pas t'arreter en chemin.


----------



## golf (12 Juin 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> En conclusion, et a partir du moment ou tu lances le sujet, tu ne peux pas t'arreter en chemin.


  
Il est de bon ton de ne rien extraire tant que le n° est dans les kiosques...


----------



## FANREM (12 Juin 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Il est de bon ton de ne rien extraire tant que le n° est dans les kiosques...


Ta réponse me satisfait, et c'est tout a ton honneur  
Plus que quelques jours a attendre


----------



## myckmack (12 Juin 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Je leur achète absolument toutes les revues de Hifi, Tv Video &  Informatique, Musique entr'autre (2 par jour au minimum). Il y en a une collection impressionnante dans mon bureau


Tu dois aussi avoir un budget mag impressionnant :rateau: .


----------



## FANREM (12 Juin 2004)

myckmack a dit:
			
		

> Tu dois aussi avoir un budget mag impressionnant :rateau: .



Oui, ca me coute jusqu'a 300 ¤ par mois, mais je me les fais rembourser par la société, car ce sont des revues professionnelles


----------



## myckmack (12 Juin 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Oui, ca me coute jusqu'a 300 ¤ par mois


Yaoutch (comme dirait l'autre ).


> , mais je me les fais rembourser par la société, car ce sont des revues professionnelles


Ouf .


----------



## Dark Templar (19 Juin 2004)

Il y a aussi un comparatif d'écrans 17" et 19" dans l'Ordinateur individuel de Juin (ou PC Expert ?  ) et le vainqueur dans le catégorie 17" ne fait pas partie des écrans testés par Univers Mac.


----------



## FANREM (19 Juin 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Il y a aussi un comparatif d'écrans 17" et 19" dans l'Ordinateur individuel de Juin (ou PC Expert ?  ) et le vainqueur dans le catégorie 17" ne fait pas partie des écrans testés par Univers Mac.


C'est exactement dans PC Expert
Les 10 modeles sont :

AOC LM 729
Belinea 101715
Fujitsu B17-1
Hyundai Q17
Ilyama E 341S
LG L 1715S
Nec LCD 1701
Philips 170S4
Sony SDM S73
Teac S17020


----------



## hoccoperspi (10 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour,
le nec 1760 nx est-il compatible avec un mac G3 bleu blanc ?


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Juillet 2004)

A priori oui puisqu'il est équipé d'un entrée VGA (mais c'est cher quand-même pour un 17"  )


----------



## mistertitan (14 Juillet 2004)

je vais acheter un powerMac G4 plutot qu'un emac pour son evolutivité mais mon pb, c'est que j'ai pas beaucoup plus d'argent et qu'il me faut bien un ecran, alors ecran CRT (car moins cher) mais quand meme assez grand.

j'hesite entre 

un formac 19" pronitron 19.380 à 214¤ ou encore deux Nec:
Nec Plus93sb Diamondtron Nf Super Bright à 280¤ 
ou un Nec Pro930sb Diamondtron Nf Super Bright à 380¤,

 c'est un peu plus cher mais il a l'air quand meme beaucoup mieux. est ce que ca vaut le coup?
en fait, un ecran dans les 300¤ et de ce type de taille mini , c'est l'ideal.

Que me conseillez vous?


----------



## mistertitan (16 Juillet 2004)

personne ne s'y connait en ecran CRT?

Et les ecrans ilyama?


----------



## patmen (24 Octobre 2004)

Qui peut me conseiller sur l'acquisition d'un écran LCD 17 (hormis les bijoux dApple trop chers pour mes finances) ?

A+


----------



## emge (30 Octobre 2004)

patmen a dit:
			
		

> Qui peut me conseiller sur l'acquisition d'un écran LCD 17 (hormis les bijoux dApple trop chers pour mes finances) ?
> 
> A+



Le sujet est tellement vaste ! tout est question de rapport "qualité/prix" tous les commerces en regorgent et le prix n'est même plus un vrai problème sur ce matériel.


----------



## golf (1 Novembre 2004)

Cf ici...


----------



## Michele Bugliaro (26 Novembre 2004)

Cause yeux fatiguée et éspace, je voudrais acheter un moniteur plat LCD 17'' ou 19'' pour un usage multimédia (Photoshop, Dreamweaver, Final Cut, etc.).
Donc je vous demande un conseil: lequel et quelles données techniques faut-il regarder de près? Par ex.: http://www.stegpc.ch/details.asp?prodid=ace-AL1912ms


----------



## gegene (20 Décembre 2004)

Salut les vedettes

une petite question technique.

Je suis graphiste, necessitant donc un ecran de bonne qualite?et j'ai découvert le nouveau... HP f2304, un 23" de toute beauté à un prix très accessible (+ou- 1700euros). 
1- Il semble en tous point egal au 23? d'apple, excepté sa fréquence de 60MhZ, est ce important??
2 il a des connecteurs DVH, VGA analógica D-sub, vídeo componente (YUV), S-Vídeo: Pourra -t-il se connecter a mon Mac G5 1,6??

Merci encore pour vos réponses.


----------



## waldorf (25 Décembre 2004)

Joyeux Noel pour commencer 

Bon voilà, j'ai de gros problème avec mon G4 1,25.
J'ai actuellement un écran DELL 15" que j'ai acheté d'occaze pour débuter.
Il est pas extraordinaire et je compte m'en servir comme écran d'appoint.
J'ai un second cable pour recevoir un ecran de 17" qui sera cette fois compatible avec mon G4.
J'ai testé un lacie, un futjisu et il sont reconnu par color sync.
Donc pas de problème, mon DELL lui est reconnu comme écran inconnu.
Je ne peux meme pas jouer a Sim City 4 meme avec les deux MAJ.
Comment ça se fait ?
Comment résoudre ce problème et que me conseillez vous écran CRT 17 ?

Je pensais à un écran HP mais bon....


----------



## jeanba3000 (25 Décembre 2004)

Tous les écrans sont compatibles Mac, Colorsync c'est pour le calibrage, ça n'a rien à voir. Ce que tu crois être la compatibilité ou pas de l'écran est juste le fait qu'il y ait déjà un profil pour ces écrans ou pas. S'il n'y en a pas, tu peux en faire un en allant dans les préférences moniteur, onglet couleur, bouton étalonner et suivre les instructions.


----------



## silverkingz design (4 Janvier 2005)

salut à tous/tes

 j'ai actuellement un L1920B de chez LG, dont je ne suis pas totalement satisfait, et je souhaite investir dans un 2eme ecran pour mon autre machine.
 je fais de la retouche photo, du graphisme et de la video..
 que me conseillez-vous (en 19 / 20 pouces) a prix accessible ???
 Quelle mearque se porte mieux quant à ce type de travail???


 merci.


----------



## Joachim du Balay (5 Janvier 2005)

et qu'est-ce que tu reproches à ton LG L1920B ?

les EIZO ont souvent la préférences des graphistes/photos, mais évidemment, les prix... 

sinon, d'une façon plus générale, les dalles S-IPS sont les meilleures, mais la qualité de l'électronique a aussi son importance, paraît-il, donc préférer les fabricants qui ont une bonne réputation à ce propos


----------



## silverkingz design (5 Janvier 2005)

merci pour ta reponse mais cela ne m'avance pas "precisement"..quel ecran acheterais-tu?

 mon LG, je lui reproche un contraste trop fort et un calibrage pas tres exacte...sinon rapport au prix et au design c'est plutot cool...
 disons que quand tu as besoin d'envoyer un travail en print tu as interet a etre préparé  à un petit décalage entre ton calibrage ecran et le travail imprimé...mais bon.. ils ont encore baissé leurs tarifs..alors...

 le soucis c'est qu'il y aplusieurs references en 19 pouces et mise à part penser que le prix le plus élevé doit etre le meiilleur..je ne sais pas trop quoi choisir. dans d'autres marques on me conseillait NEC...mais je n'y connait rien en Nec...


----------



## Joachim du Balay (5 Janvier 2005)

je l'ai déjà acheté... 

..mais c'est un Samsung 213T, je ne pense pas que ce modèle soit "suffisant" pour un graphiste pro...

de toute façon, d'après les avis des pros qu'on peut lire ici ou là, les LCD ne valent pas encore les CRT, pour la calibration


----------



## silverkingz design (5 Janvier 2005)

et oui exactement...bon et tu fais quoi avec ton samsung? tu j oues ou tu bosses?


----------



## Joachim du Balay (5 Janvier 2005)

je joue...enfin...je veux dire: je ne bosse pas .. 

c'est un usage "maison":  bureautique, internet, divers, mais très peu de jeux


----------



## cinto (7 Janvier 2005)

bonjour à tous,

je travaille sur un pwm g4/733 quicksilver avec un écran crt LaCie.
Je souhaite acquérir un tft 17' pour utiliser le bureau étendu et ranger mes palettes d'outils.

Devant l'offre, je ne sais pas lequel choisir.
Avez-vous des conseils?
Est ce que les Nec sont de bonnes qualités?

merci

v


----------



## MacPower (13 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour à tous!
Je suis sur le point d'acheter un écran LCD, mais je me demande qu'elle acheté parmis les 3 suivants

Samsung SyncMasterTM 173P-Silver
Nec LCD 1770nx
Viewsonic VP171s

Merci pour les réponses


----------



## sioux (16 Janvier 2005)

il parait que le *Samsung SyncMaster 193P est un des meilleurs écrans (à moins de 650 ¤)
http://www.tomshardware.fr/images/moniteur/20040218/Tab12.gif
j'ai bien envie de craquer pour celui-là  :love: 
la seule note où il peche un peu; s'est l'interpolation (qu'est ce que c'est ?)


----------



## Manuko (18 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour à tous,

Afin de monter une config' sur base d'un Mac mini, quel est votre avis sur le LG 1720P ?

Je trouve le design sympa et les perfs devraient etres suffisantes pour l'utilisation prévue (web, iPhoto, bureautique et un peu de multimedia pour les petits enfants).

PS : j'ai consulter quelques tests du web, et je m'attaque à l'exploration de cette *énorme* enfilade.


----------



## futurmacmaniaque (18 Janvier 2005)

Salut. Pensant me choper un Mini, (utilisation bureautique, Web, AAC, photo principalement), Est qu'un écran 16/10 peut etre envisageable. Quel sont les avantages et les inconvenients par rapport au 4/3. J'en ai vu qui fonctionnent en 1280*768. carte graphique OK ?


----------



## Manuko (19 Janvier 2005)

Salut,

Quel modèle de 16/10 éme ?
J'ai vu des Sony et des Dell : Tu vas pas brancher un Dell sur un Mac !!  

Pour utiliser un iMac G4 17", je peux te garantir que le confort est réel.
Tu as tes fenêtres de travail, proportionnées façon 4/3, et une bonne marge à droite pour placer les palettes.

L'air de rien on s'y fait vite


----------



## sioux (19 Janvier 2005)

le 16/9 ème est très pratique pour une utilisation avec plusieurs fenêtres ouvertes, ou pour afficher tes palettes sur le coté du document (bureautique, photo & vidéo, prg, ...)
idem pour la visualisation des films en 16/9 ème. pour ce qui est des films en 4/3 ou des jeux , je n'en ai aucune idée. 
quelqu'un a-t-il fait le test ?


----------



## tybalt02 (21 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour à tous , 

etant donné la difference de prix entre les ecrans plats non sigles apple (que ce soit les 19 ou les 20") ,j'hesite entre un ecran panoramique (16/10) 19" et l apple cinema display 20 ".

Bien que je connaisse les grandes quailtes de l'ecran d apple (pour l avoir vu et pour avoir lu les differents avis sur le forum) pourriez m'orienter dans mon choix si toutefois les ecrans 19" de marque lambda existent au format 16/10.

J attends vos precieux conseils !


----------



## ljvd (21 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour,

Mon écran CRT est en train de lacher,
flou important, surement normal au bout de 5 ans ...

J'ai un nouveau powerbook G4 et je regarde pour remplacer le second écran,
un 20-21" 

J'hésite entre :
- Apple (semble mal coté pour le rendu des couleurs)
- Samsung 21.3 syncmaster
- Formac Gallery 20.1

les deux derniers sont des 1600x1200 dvi 500:1
mais je ne vois pas de différence notable ;-/


----------



## Joachim du Balay (21 Janvier 2005)

tu serais pas un peu... myope ? :style:

des lunettes:  

- Formac, tu n'as rien, pas d'OSD ( un seul bouton tactile, en façade, sans aucun repère, pour la luminosité), qu'une seule entrée (DVI ou ADC, au choix, avec une alimentation externe merdique, même avec l'ADC), esthétique pseudo Apple lourdingue, écran encombrant sur un bureau, dalle 20.1" moyenne...

- Samsung: menu OSD, (réglages luminosité, contraste, etc..., précis), deux entrées DVI+ VGA, avec switch, permettant de connecter 2 pc, bords de l'écran minces, pied peu encombrant (et possibilité de monter l'écran sur un bras articulé), fonction pivot, dalle 21.3" meilleure, garantie 0 pixel mort, et avec tout ça, moins cher que le Formac...


----------



## ljvd (21 Janvier 2005)

Merci pour ton commentaire Joachim,
en effet , il y a pas photo 
Donc choix Samsung 213T, 825 euro chez webdistrib ou vepenet,
me reste plus qu'a choisir la boutique


----------



## billboc (28 Janvier 2005)

salut,

savez-vous ou je pourrais voir un écran apple cinema display 23" en demonstration à Paris ?

Merci pour les bons tuyaux 
A+

Billboc


----------



## Joachim du Balay (29 Janvier 2005)

_oups... j'ai lu un peu trop vite...(confondu avec le 30")_


----------



## Gregg (29 Janvier 2005)

A la fnac digitale , non ?


----------



## billboc (29 Janvier 2005)

ben justement je suis pas sur et j'aimerai confirmation pour ne pas me pointer pour rien
et comme j'ai pas trop envie de téléphoner à toutes les FNAC et autres revendeurs parisiens
je préfère avoir une info sur !

Merci pour votre aide
a+

Billboc


----------



## cbergeron (29 Janvier 2005)

Si je ne me trompe pas il y a un 30 pouces au surcouf du boulevard haussman.

Sinon a la fnac des hall il y en a déjà eu.


----------



## billboc (29 Janvier 2005)

par exemple lundi, à votre avis où pourrait-il se cacher un 23 pouces allumé et branché bien sur !
 

PS: je suis étonné je pensais que j'aurais rapidement quelques réponses mais pas 23" à l'horizon sniff  :mouais: 

++
Billboc


----------



## calvin (29 Janvier 2005)

je me balade partout dans paris je vois des 20 et des 23"

IC a cote de beaubourg, fnac des halles, fnac des ternes, surcouf

fnac digitale ils ont le 23 et le 30 en demo

dans tous ces magasins, ils ont le 23" allumés et branchés a un mac


----------



## Original-VLM (30 Janvier 2005)

Surcouf Daumesnil également y a tout ce qui faut


----------



## billboc (30 Janvier 2005)

Merci à vous pour toutes ces pistes...
a+
Billboc


----------



## boodou (30 Janvier 2005)

un 23" est également en démo à l'espace Apple du BHV au 5ème étage


----------



## golf (30 Janvier 2005)

Le dernier n° du magazine UniversMac [157 de février 2005] consacre un long article à la comparaison de 12 écrans TFT 19"...
A lire


----------



## brubru (18 Février 2005)

ljvd a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'hésite entre :
> - Apple (semble mal coté pour le rendu des couleurs)
> ...



Je sais pas si t'as fait ton choix, mais je viens de me décider pour un Samsung 21.3 (apres un vieux CTR Formac 17/600, le choc est assez énorme !).

Un vendeur Apple m'avait déconseillé le Formac (problèmes parait-il, mais j'ai pas bien pigé si c'était un probleme de relationnel avec Formac ou avec les modèles -- p-e que Formac file pas assez de marge ) et aussi un Nec (j'ai trouvé une notation calamiteuse pour le modèle) et il me restait que l'Apple Cinéma 20' ou le Samsung 21.3

Je me suis décidé pour le Samsung à cause du prix (je l'ai eu à 899 euros alors que le Apple, modele "G4" était à 1400) et parce que j'en avais lu qu'il était "la Rolls des 20 pouces". Je sais pas si ca mérite cette appelation mais la qualité a l'air effectivement pas mal du tout !

Par contre, contrairement à la démo du vendeur : l'écran pivote bien en format "A4 de haut en bas" et se tourne dans tous les sens (!) mais ca n'est pas reconnu par mac osx !! Cette fonction est sans doute que pour pécé (mais bon, un A4 debout s'affiche pleinement en taille réelle quand le moniteur est en position "allongé"/ à l'italienne / normale quoi). 

Mon mac l'a reconnu de suite : pas de driver à installer (de toute façon, y en a pas de fourni pour mac sur le cdrom)

Mais faut pas forcément se fier à la démo : le modele exposé était comme les autres moniteurs branchés à un lecteur dvd et l'image était fade : sans doute était-il déréglé !

Pour l'instant j'en suis assez époustoufflé !
Donc je le conseille vivement !


----------



## G34 (6 Mars 2005)

Je souhaite acheter un écran LCD de 17" ou 19". Utilisations principales: bureautique, photo, video (très peu ou pas de jeux). Mon équipement: PowerMac G4, 800 MHz, 768 Mo SDRAM. Merci pour vos éventuels conseils.


----------



## Super-G (31 Mars 2005)

Bonsoir bonsoir,

 Je suis actuellement à la recherche de conseils pour acheter 2 moniteurs tft. 
 Mon vieil écran CRT (15" compaq  de 1998) me servant de 2è écran pour mon portable est en train de lacher doucement et je vais absolument avoir besoin d'un remplaçant d'ici peu. Comme je compte m'acheter un MacMini d'ici l'été, il aura aussi besoin d'être équipé donc je fais d'une pierre deux coups.

 Tous les tests que je trouve sur le net parlent d'écrans pour jouer sans rémanence et autre brols dans le style. Ce n'est pas ça que je recherche. 

 L'écran va me servir à des fins professionnelles pour faire de l'architecture (suis encore étudiant) et absolument pas pour jouer. Ce que je cherche donc est la qualité de l'image et le respect des couleurs (en gros, tout l'inverse de mon Compaq pour ceux qui ont suivi). Je fais donc beaucoup de dessin de plans et des maquettes 3D mais surtout des planches couleur A0 contenant plans, 3D, photos, etc, ce qui finalement se rapproche très fort de la PAO mais fait partie intégrante du métier.

 Donc que me conseillez vous comme moniteur(s) 17" ou 19" (je n'aurai pas l'argent de mettre plus je pense) pour un prix on va dire jusque 400/450¤ ? Si c'est moins cher, c'est bon aussi ! 

 Merci à tous, bonne soirée


----------



## jeanba3000 (31 Mars 2005)

Je suis plutôt satisfait de mon écran LG Flatron L1720P, bonne image et design plutôt pas mal, sobre, garanti sur site en plus. Le nouveau L1780U me semble pas mal aussi, pivotant en mode portrait notamment, idéal pour remplacer mon TFT 15" Iiyama à l'image bien fade en comparaison.

Pour info je fais essentiellement du graphisme, web surtout, et de la photo (et je ne joue pas  ).

Pour les 19", s'ils sont en 1280x1024, c'est la même résolution que les 17", donc on a juste des pixels plus gros. Pratique pour quelqu'un à la vue basse, mais sinon pas tellement d'intérêt.


----------



## Super-G (31 Mars 2005)

Je prends note ...

Que penser aussi de la gamme samsung ? J'ai eu l'occasion d'en installer une dizaine il y a 2 ans dans mon école (je suis l'un des responsables de l'équipement informatique) et je trouve qu'ils sont plutot pas mal et surtout sobre avec leur fin bord (bien quand on fait du bi-écran). Quelqu'un a déjà testé le Samsung 172X ?

J'avoue que je me perd un peu dans toutes ces gammes ! Il y en a tellement avec des prix qui vont du simple au double !


----------



## golf (1 Avril 2005)

Il y a aussi un autre fil plus dédié : Mac mini et les écrans !...


----------



## Fran6 (16 Avril 2005)

Hello Everyone,

Dans un but principalement graphique, je souhaite acheter un écran 19/20 pouces pour l'utiliser avec mon PB. J'hésite principalement entre le Apple 20' et un Eizo 19' L767 ou L768...je ne sais pas trop... Et en fait, je ne sais pas trop quoi choisir et je ne sais pas s'il existe d'autres marques qui proposent une aussi bonne qualité et un bon rendu. Je pencherais bien pour le Cinema Display 20' mais je ne sais si en termes de rapport qualité/prix, y aurait pas mieux ou tout de moins, aussi bien.... Donc si vous avez une idée....elle est la bienvenue !!!!!!

Bonne soirée

Guinouss


----------



## arar92 (19 Avril 2005)

Petite question de compatibilité : je voudrais acheter un écran plat neuf genre Apple 20 pouces (ou une autre marque), et voudrais savoir tout simplement s'il sera compatible sans problème à mon PM G4 Quicksilver ?


----------



## arar92 (24 Avril 2005)

Désolée, j'arrive pas à éditer... Complément à ma question : 
Petite question de compatibilité : je voudrais acheter un écran plat neuf genre Apple 20 pouces, et voudrais savoir tout simplement s'il sera compatible sans problème à mon PM G4 Quicksilver ?
J'ai lu dans les caractéristiques techniques de cet écran qu'il est compatible OSX : je suis toujours obligée, rarement certes mais quand même, de redémarrer mon G4 sur OS 9.2.2, car il a les 2 systèmes. Cela veut-il dire que l'Apple 20" n'est pas compatible OS9 ?


----------



## golf (24 Avril 2005)

arar92 a dit:
			
		

> Cela veut-il dire que l'Apple 20" n'est pas compatible OS9 ?


Bien sûr qu'il est compatible, par défaut même


----------



## arar92 (24 Avril 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Bien sûr qu'il est compatible, par défaut même


Merci, je vais devoir prendre ma décision alors...


----------



## duracel (28 Avril 2005)

Un comparatif écran Mac/écran Dell sur anandtech.com
Si ça intéresse quelqu'un...

Le comparatif en question


----------



## _m_apman (28 Avril 2005)

Oué, bon, si c'est pour dégouter les gens de bon matin, par la différence de prix entre les 2 modèles, c'est pas gentil ! 

Il est vrai que c'est la même dalle est que le prix du Dell est très compétitif.
Moi, je persiste et signe : la classe du Cinéma Display sur mon bureau vaut bien la différence de prix. Quoi, applemaniac ?


----------



## Jebzf (28 Avril 2005)

le prix des écrans apple a baissé hier ! bonne nouvelle non ?


----------



## macboy (28 Avril 2005)

_m_apman a dit:
			
		

> Oué, bon, si c'est pour dégouter les gens de bon matin, par la différence de prix entre les 2 modèles, c'est pas gentil !
> 
> Il est vrai que c'est la même dalle est que le prix du Dell est très compétitif.
> Moi, je persiste et signe : la classe du Cinéma Display sur mon bureau vaut bien la différence de prix. Quoi, applemaniac ?



tu sais les 2 étaient au même prix (prix apple store : 819 prix dell 824)
mais aujourd'hui dell vient de faire une énorme réduction dessus 214¤ sur ce modèle... pourquoi?? tout d'un coup faire les mêmes prix qu'Apple ça ne se fait surtout pour de la "bip" shut 
j'ai rien dit


----------



## _m_apman (28 Avril 2005)

macboy a dit:
			
		

> tu sais les 2 étaient au même prix (prix apple store : 819 prix dell 824)
> mais aujourd'hui dell vient de faire une énorme réduction dessus 214¤ sur ce modèle... pourquoi?? tout d'un coup faire les mêmes prix qu'Apple ça ne se fait surtout pour de la "bip" shut
> j'ai rien dit


En effet, le Dell Store Francais le vend à 824 euros. Les prix US donnés dans l'articles m'ont trompé ! :rose:


----------



## Fran6 (28 Avril 2005)

En Suisse, le Dell est à 836CHF (545¤) contre 1149CHF (745¤) pour le Apple. Soit une différence d'environ 300CHF, c'est à dire 200¤... Est-ce que le design Apple vaut les 200¤ supplémentaires ? Je pense personnellement que oui  

Et puis, en ce qui me concerne, je suis devenu Windowsophobe, alors tout ce qui touche de près ou de loin à un PC me donne des crises d'angoisse....:affraid:


----------



## etudiant69 (28 Avril 2005)

pour les étudiants et les profs, l'écran Apple est encore moins cher


----------



## minime (29 Avril 2005)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Un comparatif écran Mac/écran Dell sur anandtech.com



En lisant les specifications techniques fournies par Dell et Apple on pouvait craindre le pire pour le Cinema Display, sur le papier tout le monde prend le Dell, mais les résultats mesurés par AT sont quand même bons et les commentaires sont même élogieux. Le Dell a quand même l'avantage de la maniabilité, son pied permet de pivoter facilement l'écran sur tous les axes.


----------



## le_magi61 (24 Janvier 2006)

Je viens de voir cet ecran, un ACER 20" en 16/10e : 
http://www.surcouf.com/catalogue/ficheproduit.aspx?idproduct=9605735

Il est vraiment pas cher : 379¤ 
Est ce que quelqu'un l'aurait testé par hasard?

Merci de vos avis


----------



## ikiki (24 Janvier 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de voir cet ecran, un ACER 20" en 16/10e :
> http://www.surcouf.com/catalogue/ficheproduit.aspx?idproduct=9605735
> Il est vraiment pas cher : 379¤




Salut 
Je possède un ACER 19" 16/10e, et j'en suis plutôt content, acheté 300 euros il y a 6 mois.
Le seul point noir, c'est le temps de réponse : 23ms... et ça se ressent assez sur les films quand l'image est sombre, ou sur les jeux, mais c'est acceptable, vu le prix 
Celui don tu parles Gabi, il a un temps de réponse de 8 ms, et les spec générales sont plutôt pas mal  (contraste, luminosité, et temps de réponse...)
A voir


----------



## shalero (28 Janvier 2006)

Je viens de le recevoir (Surcouf).
Franchement c'est une bonne affaire.  Emballage impeccale, pas de pb au transport.  J'étais parti sur le Belinea au départ mais disons que fiche + de 500 ¤ dans un écran ça me faisait tout de même un drôle d'effet.
Tandis que là, à 380 ¤, ouaih c'est ok.  Le jour et la nuit par rapport à mon Apple Display 15''.
Je vais enfin pouvoir regarder des DVD en confort et ne plus zapper entre les fenêtres de Digital Performer et Reason.  Un conseil : dépêchez-vous, une taxe vient d'être acceptée au niveau européen sur les écrans LCD, les tarifs ne vont pas tarder à augmenter.
Enfin moi ce que j'en dis, hein...


----------

